# New Blade for Delta 36-725 table saw question



## unknowneinstein (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello all,
Just bought my first table saw, a Delta 36-725. I saw many people recommend to replace the existing blade as its only 40-teeth and will give some tear out when making cross cuts. So I have been looking at 60-teeth blades but every blade I have seen has a 0.098 kerf. Where as the Manual tells you to use a minimum of .102 (because of the riving knife). So am I just not looking in the right places or are .102 kerf blades hard to find? Will a .098 blade work with the current riving knife (I'm assuming not)? Or should I just get a thin kerf blade and get a new riving knife as well? Thanks for any input.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Consider contacting Delta Mfg. direct or a knowledgeable dealer that sells TS blades with your concerns. Have seen many Delta TS's in action with a riving knife, using both thin and normal kerf blades. Be safe.


----------



## unknowneinstein (Apr 20, 2012)

So after searching a little bit I found this useful thread http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/new-delta-36-725-13-amp-contractor-table-saw-59106/ . For anyone else with questions about the blade kerf or riving knife, they should be answered in that thread. Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*full kerf vs thin kerf*

If your splitter won't allow a thin kerf blade because of it's thickness, then you have 2 choices. Replace the splitter or use only full kerf blades.

You saw's blade at 40 teeth will not give perfect crosscuts but will do just fine except on thin veneers IF it is a decent blade to start with, like a Delta.

What strikes me as weird is that a new table saw won't permit thin kerf blades as they are all the rage everywhere.....????

You can get full kerf blades on Amazon and elsewhere:
https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...fr=ytff1-gl-gen1&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-006


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Despite the manuals claims, a standard thin-kerf blade works fine with the stock riving knife. Ive done it with a thin kerf Freud ripping blade with no issues whatsoever, and the literature on the blade puts the cut thickness is a hair under .1

As far as picking a blade goes, I'd say for a general purpose blade you don't really need it to be a thin kerf anyway. I've been using the craftsman 50t combo blade on my saw since I got it, and its worked great for me for everything from ripping 2x4's to ripping and crosscutting 4/4 hardwoods and dealing with plywood. Now, if I have a whole lot of ripping to do I switch to a rip blade, but 9 out of 10 the craftsman's on my saw


----------



## Hobbydon (Feb 19, 2018)

IT seems most saw blades now are under .100 and I learned you get kick back with this stock riving knife from Delta. I don't want to use special blades every time. I'm looking for a thinner riving blade. Does anyone know of any? Or a fix for this problem other then using wider blades.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a 36-725 - I use thin kerf blades on my saw with no issues.

Currently, I have a Freud combo blade and it works very well for the types of cuts and woods I currently use.

I do have other thin kerf blades that I've not used on the saw yet, waiting until I get good enough to use good wood


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

Hobbydon said:


> IT seems most saw blades now are under .100 and I learned you get kick back with this stock riving knife from Delta. I don't want to use special blades every time. I'm looking for a thinner riving blade. Does anyone know of any? Or a fix for this problem other then using wider blades.


when I bought mine, Delta knew of the issue and had no options for a thinner riving knife.
I took mine to a machine shop and had it surface ground thinner.
it works much better than binding up a thin kerf with a thick riving knife.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I can't believe that Delta would build a saw like the Delta 36-725 without supporting a thin kerf blade. One advantage of thin kerf blades is that they put less stress on the saw/motor when cutting because the thinner blade cuts through less wood. I don't have a magic answer, but if it were me, I would buy a standard 1/8 inch (0.125) kerf combination blade and use it. 

Why is this Delta 36-725 table saw different than other saws regarding thick vs. thin kerf blades? I always assumed that all table saws can handle thin and normal kerf blades without issue.

My Bosch REAXX table saw comes with a built-in riving knife. It is exactly 3/32 (0.09375) inches thick. Bosch recommends a 0.128 (just over 1/8) inch kerf blade, but they say that the REAXX table saw will work with thin kerf blades too. They say that the blade kerf must be a _minimum_ 0.094 inches or more, and the blade plate a _maximum_ 0.090 inches or less. I note that the recommended minimum blade kerf of 0.094 inches is just slightly wider than the thickness of the riving knife (3/32 = 0.09375 inches).

Obviously my table saw uses the same riving knife for every blade. Bosch considers it functional and safe for that range of blade kerfs. Why does Bosch (and many other brands) support multiple blade kerfs, but the Delta 36-725 table saw doesn't? 

-> How thick is the Delta 36-725 riving knife?


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

Why? dunno. Delta had no answer for that question; they expressed concern about mechanical strength

here's before and after - if mem serves I took 0.2 mm of each side to keep it symetric.
the black line above the "non-thru cut" text is my magic marker line drawn at table ht.


----------



## rinn69 (Feb 12, 2016)

I also have the Delta 36-725. I just removed the riving knife....


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

You could get the blade you want and make a zero clearance insert and add a hard wood riving wedge in it.

Although for a different Delta model, I just made one for a thin kerf ripping blade - not difficult at all.

Cheers


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

The Delta 36-725 riving knife says, "0.067" (2.2mm) THICK RIVING KNIFE. ONLY USE FOR 010" (265mm) BLADE WITH 0.10" (2.6mm) MIN. KERF WIDTH AND 0.073" 1.85mm MAX BODY THICKNESS."

My Bosch REAXX table saw Operating/Safety Instructions say, "The saw blade provided on this tool has a carbide-tipped kerf width of .128” and a plate (body) thickness that is .086” thick. When looking for a replacement blade, select one with dimensions close to the original blade. This information may not be printed on the blades packaging. If not, check the manufacturers catalog or website. Bosch offers an extensive line of Premium-Quality Professional Saw Blades that match the requirements for this tool. You must select a blade with a kerf width of .094” or more and a plate (body) thickness .090” or less."

To summarize:

*Riving Knife Thickness*
Delta 36-725 (printed on riving knife): 0.067 inches
Bosch REAXX (measured): 0.09375 (3/32) inches

*Minimum Blade Kerf Width*
Delta 36-725: 0.10 inches
Bosch REAXX: 0.094 inches

*Maximum Blade Plate Body Thickness*
Delta 36-725: 0.073 inches
Bosch REAXX: 0.090 inches

I note that @TomCT2 had the riving knife from his Delta 36-725 thinned by a machine shop, but it started out thinner than the riving knife on my Bosch REAXX, which supports both normal and thin kerf blades. 

_*There is obviously something that I do not understand about how manufacturers determine the recommended minimum blade kerf and maximum plate body thickness for a given table saw. I assume that there is more involved than just riving knife thickness.*_


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I think what is in the 'huh' situation is quite simple: it says it does; that's different that 'it does' in reality.
it is not an unknown behavior for the seller to make claims that are not entirely accurate.

if the riving knife is thicker than the kerf, this may not be an issue cutting thin stock.
long cuts and ripping on thicker stock, it's a problem.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

TomCT2 said:


> I think what is in the 'huh' situation is quite simple: it says it does; that's different that 'it does' in reality.
> it is not an unknown behavior for the seller to make claims that are not entirely accurate.
> 
> if the riving knife is thicker than the kerf, this may not be an issue cutting thin stock.
> long cuts and ripping on thicker stock, it's a problem.


I would be very concerned about using a riving knife that is thicker than the blade kerf for cutting anything, whether thick or thin. I can easily see the end of the wood hanging up on the edge of the riving knife as you push the cut through. I can picture a number of bad things that could happen after that. Thick or thin stock, the blade still moves very fast.

I may be a newbie woodworker, but I would not consider using a riving knife that is thicker than the blade kerf. Not even on thin stock. Perhaps someone can explain to me how thin stock could be okay in such a situation? I don't get it.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

riving knives are ground to a point on the leading edge. theory holds they should not catch - especially if the user has read the book about adjusting the knife.

on my saw, the riving knife was not perfectly plumb and parallel with the blade - on a non-thru cut the very top of the knife would snag - I tweaked the alignment and tapered it with crocus cloth to match the point ground along the leading edge. if you look at the pix - you'll see that modification - the shiny bit at top left of the knife.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

Why would you not just go to a full-width (i.e., thick kerf) blade? There are many available from lots of manufacturers, and frankly the difference in amount of wood removed (a couple of 1/100ths) doesn't amount to anything. 

A full width blade is more stable (less likely to flex) and removes more material. But they generally produce a cleaner cut.

If your saw is so underpowered that it requires a thin-kerf blade to make rips in 3/4" stock, you need a better saw.


----------

